# I got an apartment!!!! WOOOHOOO!!!



## IanT (Jun 18, 2008)

My very first apartment and I got a KILLER deal!!! so excited !! cant wait to move in!!

It was $750, but they gave 3 months free and prorated it across the lease...so its now $589/month!!!

730sq ft...






Mines the top one

Just spent an arm and a leg on furniture, with help from Dad as a housewarming gift for my first place on my own...


moving in on 28th of this month!!! YAAY! Ill upload furnished pics when everything gets delivered on the 28th or after I get settled in!!

all I need now is a fouton frame, and a dresser and Im good to go!! 

whatcha think!?!?!


----------



## Becky (Jun 18, 2008)

the photo won't load for me, but that is GREAT news!!


----------



## IanT (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks!!  I am so excited!!! thats 10 days away!! aaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Chay (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats Ian, I hope this means we'll be seeing you around here more often. We have missed you.


----------



## 7053joanne (Jun 18, 2008)

That's great Ian!  I'm gald you are going to be settled in one place.  I'm sure you will be very happy there.  Congratualtions!!!

Joanne


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## stepibarra (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations Ian, sure happy you got a place...


----------



## Lane (Jun 18, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> all I need now is a fouton frame, and a dresser and Im good to go!!


 All you need is an air mattress and a big rubbermaid box.    

Congrats!!!!!! Sounds like you came across a killer deal! I've been paying $1,065 for 950 sq. ft.  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: Of course, in IA, my house payment is only $250 for a three story house!  

Anywho... congrats congrats congrats!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats.. but where are you living... Florida or NY?


----------



## IanT (Jun 18, 2008)

thank you!!! I am sooooo excited!! I dont even need the air mattress cause Ive got the fouton matress with i LOOOOVE already...I think I might build a platform bed...anyone know any place to get a good plan for one?? Kind of like an Asian-style theme one??? I think I might try it...might as well I love to build stuff anyway. Id just want to make sure I could take it out when I needed to move.


Im so happy Im going to be settled to!! The apartment is near Sarasota in FL...I have visited NY a bit but its hard since Im working ALOT right now...but Im finally making good money though (haaaard work though...)


I cant wait!! 10 days!!!! aaaaah!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

That's great news Ian! Glad that particular struggle is over for you. Things are looking way up - yes?


----------



## IanT (Jun 19, 2008)

oh yes, definitely WAY up compared to what they were a few weeks ago, finally making steady cash flow though Im working REAL hard, I figure youve got to put your work in before it gets easy...might actually open an extension of my fathers biz down here in FL, we shall see 


Im just so glad Ive got a place now, I cant wait to get in and settled...My OWN place...wow.... I cant say that enough lol it sounds like a new song to my ears lol

9 days!!!! aaaah!!


----------



## digit (Jun 21, 2008)

Digit is doin' the happy dance for IanT


----------



## beadella (Jun 21, 2008)

ONE BIG GIGANTO CONGRATS TO YOU, IAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I am not too far from you in Sebring, Sarasota is one of my FAVORITE cities in the entire EARTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So glad you got such a nice location, and a SUPER deal on the diggs!   8)


----------



## IanT (Jun 21, 2008)

thank you!!! Im so excited!!! now Im just trying to meet some people in the area, trying to get into the community but its kind of tough with working so much but soon enough Ill have a social group built up! 

Just want to surround myself with the right people!
I CANT WAIT TO MOVE IN!!! 

7 days!!! AAHHHH!!!


----------



## IanT (Jun 24, 2008)

4 days!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Lane (Jun 24, 2008)

My son watches this Thomas the Train movie every now and then and in one part, Mr. Conductor gets excited about remembering something or other and does the funniest "Ahhhhhhhh" excited type scream....

IanT, thats what you sound like in my head when I read your "Ahhhhhhhhhh"


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go, Ian.  I feel your excitement!  Isn't it a great feeling when things start working out after a rough spell?  I'm glad your cards are starting to show up all Aces! 8)  We loved visiting where you live when we lived in Kissimmee.

Paul :wink:


----------



## IanT (Jun 24, 2008)

!!! lol


Lane_- I get that alot too!! lol (and you can just call me Ian if you want lol the T is from my last name )

hound-- yyeaaah its sooo nice down here, I think the next thing on my list is try to get scuba certified , the water is like crystal clear!!


----------



## Lane (Jun 24, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> (and you can just call me Ian if you want lol the T is from my last name )
> /quote] Good! Because holding down shift to make the upper case T after Ian is a PAIN!!


----------



## IanT (Jun 24, 2008)

lol!!!!!

its a finger workout!!!! 


you feelin better after the other day??


----------



## IanT (Jun 29, 2008)

alright!!!! Im in!! but im not settled yet, still staying at the other place til my stuff is all over there...hopefully tomorrow afternoon ill be very energetic and move everything over when i get off of work...we shall see 

my furniture looks sooo coool in my new place though!!! so excited to spend my first night!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

I remember my apartments when I was in my 20s. There were lots of bare naked women there. Okay maybe not that many but a few, and I have a good imagination.

Hey Kitten Love. Better than living with mommy and daddy, right? Too bad I'm not in FLA, I'd bring over a bottle and a few steaks to help you move in.

Congrats Ian! It must be a thrill!


----------



## IanT (Jun 30, 2008)

!!!!


muuuuch better than living with the parentals...havent had to do that in 4 years now...can you say stresssss free!! (except when billtime comes around....for now at least lol)...

heheh...yeah that sounded like my college apartment til I got with my girl....""chuckle...".... ayeeeeee....



if only you knew lol  :twisted:


----------

